# Fast & Furious 7 - Erster deutscher Trailer - Jetzt ansehen!



## FlorianStangl (2. November 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fast & Furious 7 - Erster deutscher Trailer - Jetzt ansehen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Fast & Furious 7 - Erster deutscher Trailer - Jetzt ansehen!


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (2. November 2014)

Uhhh der wird geguckt, das wird wieder ein Action Fest


----------



## Rachlust (2. November 2014)

Genau das habe ich befürchtet... jetzt drehen sie ganz durch. Wo bite ist das noch Fast and the Furious? Die Grundidee ist doch nun komplett tot .


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. November 2014)

Sie drehen ganz durch? Der Panzer im Vorgänger war schon total übertrieben. Übertreibungen gehören zur Serie nunmal dazu.  

Ich werd's mir in jedem Fall ansehen. Die dritte "letzte Fahrt".


----------



## Matthias Dammes (2. November 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die dritte "letzte Fahrt".



Für Brian ist es definitiv die letzte Fahrt.


----------



## RedDragon20 (2. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Für Brian ist es definitiv die letzte Fahrt.



Der war böse.


----------



## Kaick (2. November 2014)

Rachlust schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich befürchtet... jetzt drehen sie ganz durch. Wo bite ist das noch Fast and the Furious? Die Grundidee ist doch nun komplett tot .



Selbe Meinung hier ... schaut man sich jetzt mal wieder den ersten Teil an, (Gänsehaut) was ist dann das bitte noch ? Werde ihn mir dennoch ansehen, weil die Schauspieler einfach cool sind, aber meine Meinung ist und wird immer bleiben : Mit Tokyo Drift, hätte man die Serie beenden sollen !

*Kaick*


----------



## OutsiderXE (2. November 2014)

Geil. Guck ich


----------



## SKJmin (4. November 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Für Brian ist es definitiv die letzte Fahrt.


Findest du das eigentlich komisch? Das ist kein Spaß mehr...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (4. November 2014)

Nun mal ruhig.
Ich habe extra den Namen der Filmfigur benutzt, schließlich stirbt diese vermutlich nicht, sondern setzt sich einfach zur Ruhe.
Hätte ich den Satz mit Paul Walker geschrieben, würde ich die Aufregung verstehen, aber so nicht.


----------



## Taiwez (4. November 2014)

Gefällt mir echt gut, vor allem Jason Statham in der Rolle des Bösewichts, passt irgendwie.


----------

